# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  Lithuanian N1c1

## Linas72

Hello, 

The table in the _Eupedia_ say that there are 42% of N (the most of which are, as we know, N1c1) and 38% of R1a in Lithuania, but I know the only primary source, an article Y_ Chromosome and Mitochondrial DNA Variation
in Lithuanians_ by D. Kasperavičiūtė, V. Kučinskas and M. Stoneking (2003) (Annals of Human Genetics (2004) 68,438–452), which gives an entirely reverse proportion: 36.7% of N1c and 44.9% of R1a. The latter proportion has been calculated for ethnic Lithuanians, living in Lithuania, not for entire Lithuania, but, assuming that ethnic Lithuanians (approx 80% of the total population) have the bigest rate of N1c1 among statistically significant groups in the country, the controversy remains. :Useless:  So, my question is, which data are obsolete and which are correct. Any suggestions. Thanks.

----------


## baltas_triuksmas

I got the same doubts about the data Eupedia (Maciamo) has provided. So according:
*eupedia.com/europe/origins_haplogroups_europe.shtml#Y-DNA
*
mostly one source was (could be) used for Lithuanian DNA data: _Y Chromosome and Mitochondrial DNA Variation in Lithuanians, Kasperaviciute et al. (PDF) source from Northern Europe category.
_
We can find it here: *onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1529-8817.2003.00119.x/pdf
*
and on page 8 we got: Two major haplogroups in Lithuanian males arehaplogroup R1a and haplogroup N3, comprising 45% and 37%,respectively, of all Y-chromosomes.

Maciamo could you be so kind and provide other sources of which you filled (if are any other) Lithuanian distribution in your table. Thanks.

----------

